# How do I fix scratched paint?



## Kordi (Aug 2, 2016)

It's a NZXT s340 white.


How do i fix this scratch PLEASE REPLY!!!

Photos - http://prnt.sc/c0q11phttp://prnt.sc/c0q1p2


----------



## flmatter (Aug 2, 2016)

To properly fix it you will need to sand it and smooth that area out and color match the case paint and reapply to that area you just sanded. In a nut shell with out typing a lot.
Or grab a sharpie and color it in and chalk it up to a learning experience


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 2, 2016)

Kordi said:


> How do i fix this scratch PLEASE REPLY!!!





flmatter said:


> To properly fix it you will need to sand it and smooth that area out and color match the case paint and reapply to that area you just sanded.


Automotive touch up paint


----------



## Kordi (Aug 2, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> Automotive touch up paint



ARE YOU SURE? because i see videos with them using it on the side panel


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 2, 2016)

Yes i am Sure  "" its a painted case correct ""
You can do it yourself or pay a panel repair /spray shop to do this for you 
if you lack the confidence to do it yourself


----------



## Bill_Bright (Aug 2, 2016)

Or, buy a computer desk with a cubby hole to slide the computer in, then forget about it.

That case, or the top anyway, looks more like dark gray than black so a sharpie will make it less visible but not disappear. To do that, you will need to go through the procedure flmatter described. A simple lead pencil (being dark gray) may be better than a marker - at least to the point only you will notice it.

If you can remove the top, you can take it Lowe's, Home Depot or Ace and have their computer color match it. But not sure what the smallest amount you can buy is. It might be pint, but maybe more. And then the results will not have the same texture, so again, it will not disappear unless you paint the whole case. And that would have to be done by spraying. Not worth it.

Does it affect performance? No. So put an Intel inside sticker over it and be more careful next time, And be glad whatever you dropped on it was not a big glass of Coke or sugared coffee.


----------



## Kordi (Aug 2, 2016)

Bill_Bright said:


> Or, buy a computer desk with a cubby hole to slide the computer in, then forget about it.
> 
> That case, or the top anyway, looks more like dark gray than black so a sharpie will make it less visible but not disappear. To do that, you will need to go through the procedure flmatter described. A simple lead pencil (being dark gray) may be better than a marker - at least to the point only you will notice it.
> 
> ...



No thanks i'd like to look at it not hide it


----------



## 95Viper (Aug 2, 2016)

A lot of cases are powder coated, now.
If it is powder coated, then you may be able to get fixed by a shop that does powder coatings.


----------



## Kordi (Aug 2, 2016)

95Viper said:


> A lot of cases are powder coated, now.
> If it is powder coated, then you may be able to get fixed by a shop that does powder coatings.


this is the NZXT S340


----------



## erocker (Aug 2, 2016)

Kordi said:


> this is the NZXT S340


Its powder coated. Find a business that does that or contact NZXT for a replacement panel.. which would probably be cheaper.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Aug 2, 2016)

Kordi said:


> this is the NZXT S340



So you don't know if it's painted or powder coated?


----------



## Bill_Bright (Aug 2, 2016)

I am sure it is powder coated. That is not something any home owner could fix without still being able to see a difference in texture. That is especially true if the metal is dented.


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 2, 2016)

Couple of $ on Ebay


----------



## 95Viper (Aug 2, 2016)

erocker said:


> Its powder coated



Seems to be.

Quote from this article:  NZXT Factory Tour in China – Start-to-Finish Case Manufacturing   By Steve Burke    Published May 27, 2016 at 8:30 am     


> Painting is one of the final processes, just before shipping. NZXT can hang 300 cases on one paint line, 500 on another – they're hooked to a ceiling-mounted conveyor belt, as with In-Win's cases, and rotated through the building. The cases first dip into chemicals to remove any debris and dust, then move down toward compressed air blowers and blow torch-wielding technicians. These operators blast the cases, ensuring they are dry and free from dust (which is wicked off, blown away, or incinerated), and are the gatekeepers to the paint booth.
> 
> Once in the booth, automated powder coat 'cannons' move up-and-down the chamber to shower the cases with paint. These then proceed into a final inspection room, where powder coating specialists manually hit the buried-away crannies.


----------



## xorbe (Aug 3, 2016)

Black sharpie pen ...


----------



## INSTG8R (Aug 3, 2016)

xorbe said:


> Black sharpie pen ...



Or just put your phone on top of it.


----------



## Norton (Aug 3, 2016)

INSTG8R said:


> Or just put your phone on top of it.




Tamiya Acrylic model paint is a good choice for small touchups.

*Tamiya X-18 Semi-Gloss Black* looks like it may work for you:
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0099WQ21Q/?tag=tec06d-20

I would try it with a foam pad or sponge and dab it lightly into the chipped area. The nice thing about this paint is it is water based so if it doesn't look right you can scrub it off with a damp cloth before it sets and try again. Once it dries it will hold its texture for a long time.

I spent a lot of years building and painting some pretty detailed 1/48th scale plastic model airplanes and Tamiya paints were pretty awesome to work with.


----------



## peche (Aug 3, 2016)

buy a decal / sticker of your favorite video game, then solve the problem...


Spoiler: you see?









Regards,


----------



## Kordi (Aug 3, 2016)

Bill_Bright said:


> Or, buy a computer desk with a cubby hole to slide the computer in, then forget about it.
> 
> That case, or the top anyway, looks more like dark gray than black so a sharpie will make it less visible but not disappear. To do that, you will need to go through the procedure flmatter described. A simple lead pencil (being dark gray) may be better than a marker - at least to the point only you will notice it.
> 
> ...





95Viper said:


> A lot of cases are powder coated, now.
> If it is powder coated, then you may be able to get fixed by a shop that does powder coatings.





erocker said:


> Its powder coated. Find a business that does that or contact NZXT for a replacement panel.. which would probably be cheaper.





jsfitz54 said:


> So you don't know if it's painted or powder coated?





Bill_Bright said:


> I am sure it is powder coated. That is not something any home owner could fix without still being able to see a difference in texture. That is especially true if the metal is dented.





dorsetknob said:


> Couple of $ on Ebay





95Viper said:


> Seems to be.
> 
> Quote from this article:  NZXT Factory Tour in China – Start-to-Finish Case Manufacturing   By Steve Burke    Published May 27, 2016 at 8:30 am





xorbe said:


> Black sharpie pen ...





INSTG8R said:


> Or just put your phone on top of it.





Norton said:


> Tamiya Acrylic model paint is a good choice for small touchups.
> 
> *Tamiya X-18 Semi-Gloss Black* looks like it may work for you:
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0099WQ21Q/?tag=tec06d-20
> ...





peche said:


> buy a decal / sticker of your favorite video game, then solve the problem...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: you see?
> ...










You Sirs Are Legends, THANKS FOR ALL THE SUGGESTIONS!!


----------



## Bill_Bright (Aug 3, 2016)

If you buy a can of paint, it looks like it should be "flat" black, not semi-gloss unless you will be painting the whole thing (or at least all of the black parts).


----------



## natr0n (Aug 3, 2016)

You can also put a brand sticker/logo over it.


----------



## Kordi (Aug 3, 2016)

natr0n said:


> You can also put a brand sticker/logo over it.



But what sticker? all the stickers i see are just cheap, and ugly


----------



## natr0n (Aug 3, 2016)

Kordi said:


> But what sticker? all the stickers i see are just cheap, and ugly








Go to the craft store/michaels. I would use this for example.


----------



## peche (Aug 3, 2016)

Kordi said:


> But what sticker? all the stickers i see are just cheap, and ugly


your favorite game, favorite band, hardware parts, most hardware parts come with some stickers ... also you can get your own... duno, ise your imagination,


----------



## Bill_Bright (Aug 3, 2016)

peche said:


> also you can get your own...


I put together a lot of custom PCs here and each gets a custom made case badge with my company's name. Many cases have a little indentation for case badges already. Otherwise, I usually stick them in a lower corner. Your scratch looks like it is centered from left to right so a nice custom case badge might be a decent alternative solution that looks like it belongs there.


----------



## Kordi (Aug 3, 2016)

Bill_Bright said:


> I put together a lot of custom PCs here and each gets a custom made case badge with my company's name. Many cases have a little indentation for case badges already. Otherwise, I usually stick them in a lower corner. Your scratch looks like it is centered from left to right so a nice custom case badge might be a decent alternative solution that looks like it belongs there.



CAN I BUY A DECENT STICKER ONLINE?, LINK ME.


----------



## peche (Aug 3, 2016)

Kordi said:


> CAN I BUY A DECENT STICKER ONLINE?, LINK ME.


he already did.... 
http://www.case-badges.com/domed-case-badges-with-your-logo-or-image-p-180.html

also, where do you live sir?
at your local PC store you might find decals, like brand decals for example from the parts you have on the rig....


Regards,


----------



## Kordi (Aug 3, 2016)

peche said:


> he already did....
> http://www.case-badges.com/domed-case-badges-with-your-logo-or-image-p-180.html
> 
> also, where do you live sir?
> ...


WOAH, why is it 34$


----------



## peche (Aug 3, 2016)

Kordi said:


> WOAH, why is it 34$


*Read...*


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 3, 2016)

Kordi said:


> WOAH, why is it 34$


Your paying for a Custom Designed and manufactured Part

Suddenly that $1 Sticker from your craft shop/hippy shop looks more attractive ???


----------



## Bill_Bright (Aug 3, 2016)

Custom "one"-off stickers cost money. I buy them by the 100. This would really be a better solution for someone who can use many. So if you only need one, you still must buy a minimum of 10 or they lose money on the production run setting up the machines. But that would still be less expensive than taking it to professional paint shop, and probably cheaper than buying a replacement panel from the case maker.

If you look up case badges you will see you can buy just one with various logos and designs already made for much less. You likely will pay considerably more for postage than for the badge itself.


----------



## peche (Aug 3, 2016)

Bill_Bright said:


> Custom "one"-off stickers cost money. I buy them by the 100. This would really be a better solution for someone who can use many. So if you only need one, you still must buy a minimum of 10 or they lose money on the production run setting up the machines. But that would still be less expensive than taking it to professional paint shop, and probably cheaper than buying a replacement panel from the case maker.
> 
> If you look up case badges you will see you can buy just one with various logos and designs already made for much less. You likely will pay considerably more for postage than for the badge itself.


its easier to walk to the hardware store and tell the sales guy that you need a decal of something related to PC gaming ... also might get it for free or gifted... but this guy ... duno.... lazy as f*ck ...

Regards,


----------



## flmatter (Aug 3, 2016)

Or do a ebay search for pc case stickers......


----------



## Kordi (Aug 3, 2016)

peche said:


> *Read...*





dorsetknob said:


> Your paying for a Custom Designed and manufactured Part
> 
> Suddenly that $1 Sticker from your craft shop/hippy shop looks more attractive ???





Bill_Bright said:


> Custom "one"-off stickers cost money. I buy them by the 100. This would really be a better solution for someone who can use many. So if you only need one, you still must buy a minimum of 10 or they lose money on the production run setting up the machines. But that would still be less expensive than taking it to professional paint shop, and probably cheaper than buying a replacement panel from the case maker.
> 
> If you look up case badges you will see you can buy just one with various logos and designs already made for much less. You likely will pay considerably more for postage than for the badge itself.



Is there a website that i can buy stickers from, but i need to choose the dimensions, to make it fit on the case.


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 3, 2016)

peche said:


> its easier to walk to the hardware store and tell the sales guy that you need a decal of something related to PC gaming ... also might get it for free or gifted... but this guy ... duno.... lazy as f*ck ...



He Probably got a suitable Sticker in an original supplied hardware box  eg his graphics card packaging


----------



## flmatter (Aug 3, 2016)

Ebay


----------



## Kordi (Aug 3, 2016)

peche said:


> its easier to walk to the hardware store and tell the sales guy that you need a decal of something related to PC gaming ... also might get it for free or gifted... but this guy ... duno.... lazy as f*ck ...
> 
> Regards,





flmatter said:


> Or do a ebay search for pc case stickers......



the problem is the the scratch is not in the middle, or the side, so i need a sticker with the dimensions that i need


----------



## Bill_Bright (Aug 3, 2016)

Well, to that, motherboards, graphics cards, and CPUs often come with badges. Just finished a new build with a Gigabyte Z170 board and it came with a Untra Durable shield  badge.



> Is there a website that i can buy stickers from, but i need to choose the dimensions, to make it fit on the case.


 You really need to pay attention and read what people are saying. Once again I provided a link (which you once again quoted) to case badges that went to several sites.


----------



## Kordi (Aug 3, 2016)

Bill_Bright said:


> Well, to that, motherboards, graphics cards, and CPUs often come with badges. Just finished a new build with a Gigabyte Z170 board and it came with a Untra Durable shield  badge.
> 
> You really need to pay attention and read what people are saying. Once again I provided a link (which you once again quoted) to case badges that went to several sites.



I paid attention to what you said but the stickers are small, i need to put my dimensions so it will fit perfectly


----------



## Bill_Bright (Aug 3, 2016)

Kordi said:


> I paid attention to what you said but the stickers are small


 Clearly you didn't. If you look at my second link above, you will find a link to modsticker.com. It took me 10 seconds to find stickers 9cm (over 3.5 inches) wide. Are you seriously going to say that is too small to cover that tiny scratch?


----------



## peche (Aug 3, 2016)

im done here... tried and tried, i just cant stand with lazy people!


----------



## Kordi (Aug 3, 2016)

Bill_Bright said:


> Clearly you didn't. If you look at my second link above, you will find a link to modsticker.com. It took me 10 seconds to find stickers 9cm (over 3.5 inches) wide. Are you seriously going to say that is too small to cover that tiny scratch?



It's not too small i just don't want a sticker in the middle of the case, i want it to cover it all or cover EXACTLY the half


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 3, 2016)

Kordi said:


> It's not too small i just don't want a sticker in the middle of the case, i want it to cover it all or cover EXACTLY the half


Have you Ever used A ruler and a pair of scissors  
"You Can Custom Cut a Sticker  to Size"

This Thread has covered all the Basics and Deserves to be locked


----------



## flmatter (Aug 3, 2016)

Kordi said:


> the problem is the the scratch is not in the middle, or the side, so i need a sticker with the dimensions that i need



you did not state what you wanted. you asked how to fix a scratch. I proposed an idea, albeit a costly one and others proposed a sticker. At no time did you say you wanted a full or half face sticker for your machine. Look up custom sticker/decals on ebay or amazon or go to your local vinyl print/wrap shop and pick one out from their materials.

Long story short.... either way you go, sand and repaint or decal it you will have to hand over some cash. Nothing is easy or cheap when it is done right.


----------



## peche (Aug 3, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> This Thread has covered all the Basics and Deserves to be locked


+1 !


----------



## lorraine walsh (Sep 5, 2016)

What kind of paint is used for this case? When I scratched my Fractal Design Define R3, that has a sort of rough, textured finish I managed to touch up the scratch using a q-tip soaked in paint thinner. Since the surface is rough already, it was easy. If your case has a smooth finish then I'm afraid only sanding and repainting will work.


----------

